# Who here is from Texas?



## Chimpie (Oct 4, 2005)

Current residents of Texas please check in.    

Thanks!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why, you thinking of moving again?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

I hope not, hard enough to keep track of ya as it is. We should get a leash, or a collar with a bell on it or something.    (laugh)


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Oct 4 2005, 09:05 PM
> * Why, you thinking of moving again?   *


 Well... actually.......   :unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 4, 2005)

Then come to Washington....

Great weather year round (the golf course is open almost every day) and you're only a couple of hours away from some great skiing and winter sports.

Plus, we get no hurricanes, blizzards, and only the occassional tornado or volcanic eruption.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

I thought it rained all the time in Washington?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Oct 4 2005, 07:03 PM
> * I thought it rained all the time in Washington? *


 Only in Seattle...I actually live in the desert.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 4, 2005)

Chimp,

I've met my mapquest quota for the year.  I'm damn sick and tired having to pull up mapquest to try to find where you are this time.  I kid I kid.  What's in Texas?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Oct 4 2005, 09:24 PM
> * Chimp,
> 
> I've met my mapquest quota for the year.  I'm damn sick and tired having to pull up mapquest to try to find where you are this time.  I kid I kid.  What's in Texas? *


 The production site of every movie ever made about truckers and CB radios?


----------



## Jon (Oct 4, 2005)

Move to PA.

Go to Harrisburg..... Halfway between Alex and myself!!!    :lol: 

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 5, 2005)

My hubby grew up in Texas, we'll definitly be moving to Austin in a few years when he's set in his career to make the transfer. We love Naples, but it's just not the place for us anymore.


----------



## namaste1967 (Oct 5, 2005)

Lived in Houston for a while..........now back in MI though. Way too hot there!


----------



## TexasMedic (Oct 5, 2005)

I've lived in Texas my entire life first in Houston, now i live and go to school in Lubbock.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 4 2005, 10:14 PM
> * Move to PA.
> 
> Go to Harrisburg..... Halfway between Alex and myself!!!    :lol:
> ...


 Naaa... Have to be in like N'umberland to be half way in between.. I don't live in Pitt anymore... I live 10 miles south of the NYS line.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 5, 2005)

My cousin lives in Kyle, Texas... Don't know where that is, haven't seen him in twenty some years. Said he was moving b/c he didn't like the cold, owns a construction company, the 7 month frost is a problem w/ construction in PA.. Can even last into June in the mountains here.


----------



## Jon (Oct 5, 2005)

*Texas*!?! - Only steers and queers come from Texas, Private Joker, and you don't look much like a steer to me.

_~Full Metal Jacket_

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 5 2005, 03:12 PM
> * Texas!?! - Only steers and queers come from Texas, Private Joker, and you don't look much like a steer to me.
> 
> ~Full Metal Jacket
> ...


 And where do you fit into that riddle?


Steer?

Joker?


----------



## emtbass (Oct 6, 2005)

Im from E. Texas.  Originally from N. Texas.


----------



## Fuzil (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm from West Texas... Snyder to be exact...


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 9, 2005)

Fuzil, 

I LOVE the penquins!!!!

   Welcome!!


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, since we are two pages into this topic I guess it's time I explain why I started this thread.

In January my lease will be up and I have narrowed down my choices of places to live and jobs I would like to do.

1) San Antonio, TX - working at the Toyota plant.  As you all know I worked on the security/ERT team when I lived up in Indiana.  The Texas plant is under construction and I would love to be part of the Toyota team again, but it's expensive to live out there, very hot and I'd be landlocked.

2) Evansville, IN - unsure of job  This is where I grew up, jobs are plentyful and housing in cheap but good quality and safe.  It's a great city and I said that if Florida never worked out I'd move back there.  I really can't work outdoors for long periods of time in the snow (health problems) so going back to Toyota there is not really an option.  But I could always get another job and enjoy owning my own house for the first time and have something I could call my own.

3) Stay in Florida - Red Cross  Things have improved since I first posted in this thread, hence why I haven't responded earlier.  Money would be tight here but I'd be close to family and I could enjoy the great weather year round.

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Oct 9 2005, 02:44 PM
> * I just don't know what to do. *


 When in doubt, flip a coin....


Then do the exact opposite.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 10, 2005)

Chimp-

Its too COLD up'dare!  That is exactly what brought me south.  I had a garden level apartment, and one day I looked out and all I could see was snow...it had covered my window.  So, I flew south.

And who wants to be land locked anyway!!  

Cost of living here has gone up, but the other perks are totally worth it.  The sun.  Beach.  What walks along the beach.  So we have the "occasional" hurricane.  At least it's not SNOWING 6 months out of the year!!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Oct 10, 2005)

I would much rather put up with snow over hurricane anyday.

Here we've had the worst- ICE STORMS!!

I remember being 16 at the time and the neighbors called for an ambulance to come and rescue them since they did not feel safe driving in the slick stuff and their electricity had gone out. I also remember my would-be-future instructor sliding down the hill on his butt as a means of returning to the rig with the patient on the scoop. :lol: (think 300Lb Lime rolling down the hill as they had the bright green jackets!) :blink: EMS is more fun in ice storms.

-CP


----------

